# Galco Pocket Protector Holster Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Most people here know I bought a Keltec P32 a few weeks ago. Well, I recently obtained a Galco leather Pocket Protector Holster for test and evaluation purposes.

The holster is a nice suede design. It works left or right handed, and my model will fit the Beretta Tomcat, Kel Tec P32 and the North American Arms Guardian 32.

I have owned several Galco holsters in the past, and have always been satisfied. This particular holster was carried by me in my front pocket this past Fri evening, and all day Sat and Sunday.

The holster works pretty well, and the quality is top notch. All the seams are done very neatly w/ no fraying. The holster does need some breaking in, as it must be held with one hand while drawing the gun in and out. But most leather holster typically need breaking in.

If you do have a small mouse gun and need a pocket holster, you should really check out the Galco Pocket Protector. Cost is not prohibited, either... It's typically in the $20 range. A nice change from the $50+ that larger belt holsters usually cost. So, there is 1 nice advantage to having a mouse gun :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I just wish I could find one I liked that was SA. I just cant do the DA or DA/SA thing:smt011


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like it will do a good job. I know I went through about four holsters for my Sp 101 before I got my Galco, and I been a happy camper since. They do good work.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> I just wish I could find one I liked that was SA. I just cant do the DA or DA/SA thing:smt011


Well, while I practice at the range w/ it, ya gotta realize that this is not a range gun. Now, I just cycle a few rounds thru it on various range trips to ensure reliability. It's not a target gun. So, for what it is, the DA pull isn't that bad. I do have to use the tip/pad of my trigger finger to shoot it - with the length of the pull and the narrowness of the gun, I can't use the joint of the finger on the trigger. But, it's a nice little mouse gun.


----------

